# What's on at Miramar San Diego WH ?



## Glamour&Excess SD (Feb 26, 2017)

Does anyone know why the WH on Miramar road has been closed since Thursday? In the beginning of Feb, I was easily booking (at the last minute) 3hr evening blocks at rates of 60 to 69. Since then everything was back down to $54. Until Thursday when I received an email 4: 02 p.m. that the warehouse was going to be closed the following day, Friday 24. Wonder why? On Friday evening I received another email saying that the warehouse will be closed all weekend and reopening on Monday. I've been fishing for a Monday shift now have been unsuccessful anyone have any Clue?


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

I haven't received any blocks since Feb 23 rd. I was in the Miramar area today so I stopped by the warehouse. It looks like Amazon *abandoned* the warehouse. All the doors as well as the big roll up warehouse doors were closed and locked up. The parking lot in front was 100% empty. So I peeked through the little windows on the warehouse doors and looked inside. The place was empty. I don't think Amazon is using that warehouse anymore. Hmmm. Anyone have some news? What's up with Miramar (DSD1)???


----------



## Glamour&Excess SD (Feb 26, 2017)

WOW! I think you might be right. I've been fishing for shifts around the clock. Has anyone ever heard of Amazon and banding the warehouse and never sending out an email to the drivers? This is such BS. I really enjoyed driving for them. Dantiv what are going to do? Are you going to try to switch to the prime now wh in Point Loma? I don't know any other drivers do you?


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi Glamour, No I don't know any other drivers.
The Miramar warehouse situation is bizarre to me. The place is just deserted. It seems like they had some sort of problem at the building. Maybe it was flooded from the recent rains or some other safety issue. There is no one there. You know the back door where we entered the building. That fence is locked and the big door is closed. Clearly they are not using the warehouse at the moment. 

I tried to do some investigating... I emailed support asking about the warehouse and I received no response. The last email I received was the same one you mentioned in your first post and then nothing! It would be nice if they at least told us what is going on.


----------



## Glamour&Excess SD (Feb 26, 2017)

Total agree!!! It sounds like we are in the same situation as far as not knowing other drivers etc. I'm wondering if they switched to another building in the area and will be back up soon? Now I regret not getting to know other drivers in the warehouse... at least I'd have others to figure out what's going on.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

Well the only other warehouse is the Pt Loma but that is for Prime Deliveries. I wonder if they moved the Flex operation there as well. Looks like I will have to pay them a visit.

I also found out today by researching online that there is another warehouse in the county but it is up in Carlsbad. Amazon calls it DSD2. Maybe the other drivers switched to that location? I don't know. All I can do is ask support again what's up.


----------



## Glamour&Excess SD (Feb 26, 2017)

I agree lets pay them a visit

Well... there must be another wh somewhere near by...
I have ordered items with same day delivery off amazon. Ive had at least one same day package come out of the Miramar wh. I just looked on amazon site and they are still offering same day delivery to my address for orders placed before noon. Tomorrow I will place a same day order and see where there package is coming from. I will keep you posted...

Flex.amazon.com list San Diego as hiring. Yesterday San Diego was not on the list


----------



## magmara (Mar 5, 2017)

I don't think DSD1 has been abandoned. I drove over there on Thursday and there were at least a couple of people inside the WH, some trucks outside the front but not the white delivery trucks. Last week before they closed they had that entire area near the restrooms roped off while they were repainting, they had just reopened the restrooms on Wednesday the 22nd.

But very baffling that they'd send out that email saying the warehouse would reopen Monday the 27th and here it is March 4 and no more news and warehouse still closed. I live 4.5 mi from the warehouse but all our packages have always come from DSD2 so no way to see anything there. I have sent multiple emails using the Feedback function in the app but no response. I may cruise by again on Monday if I haven't heard anything.

The Flex signs where you drive up the ramp at the end of the warehouse to go around the back are still there, but collapsed and on their side. I wish I knew how to contact some of the Amazon workers and ambassadors I've spoken with frequently.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

does anyone know if the SD warehouse(s) are logistics warehouses?


----------



## magmara (Mar 5, 2017)

Miramar DSD1 and Carlsbad DSD2 are logistics. Sports Arena UCA6 is Prime Now.

----------

*Delivery Station Closed Until March 9*

Your Delivery Station, Miramar (DSD1)* will be closed until Thursday, March 9.*

*You do not need to complete deliveries or come to the delivery station.* You will receive payment only for blocks which you provided delivery services.

Note: You may disregard blocks scheduled in the app during closed hours. Your reliability rating will not be impacted.

*The Amazon Flex Team*

----------

FYI


----------



## Glamour&Excess SD (Feb 26, 2017)

I am not convinced the Miramar warehouse will be open by Friday. As of Monday night the place was empty.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I heard there was flooding and sewage so they had to temporarily close it. DSD2 Flex drivers are getting testy about being given routes to Chula Vista. Hope they re-open in Thursday and stop giving our North County day routes to the stinky Miramar crew...


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

I am a member of the Miramar Crew and I haven't been offered a block since Miramar shut down on 2/24/17 anywhere in the County.

The place is empty just like Glamour posted above. I've seen it myself.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

dantiv said:


> I am a member of the Miramar Crew and I haven't been offered a block since Miramar shut down on 2/24/17 anywhere in the County.
> 
> The place is empty just like Glamour posted above. I've seen it myself.


Our D2 flex routes are going to the scallywag D1 van drivers. Sounds like the D1 Flexers are getting totally screwed.


----------



## Glamour&Excess SD (Feb 26, 2017)

Definitely getting screwed down here. And the warehouse is still completely empty although we received an email on Monday saying that DSD1 was reopening today... Clearly it's not opening. Or at least not opening at that location today. 

what kind of routes are you guys getting at d2?
I was assuming that you guys were getting all of our routes? Are you guys doing all the way out to Santee El Cajon Chula Vista? Has there been an increase in shifts? Are all the shifts three hours?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Glamour&Excess SD said:


> Definitely getting screwed down here. And the warehouse is still completely empty although we received an email on Monday saying that DSD1 was reopening today... Clearly it's not opening. Or at least not opening at that location today.
> 
> what kind of routes are you guys getting at d2?
> I was assuming that you guys were getting all of our routes? Are you guys doing all the way out to Santee El Cajon Chula Vista? Has there been an increase in shifts? Are all the shifts three hours?


yep 3 hour blocks. They have tried to give me a couple routes to D1 like all the way to IB! F THAT!! not for $54 at rush hour.......

All the D1 vans are using the D2 warehouse now, so they have been working them over time which means some of the D2 flex routes are going to them. Consistently they have been offering blocks at 530 and 6 for 3 hours for same day deliveries but those are all D1 and no one up here wants them. D2 doesn't do same day yet.

They were saying the 12th was the date that D1 would be out of our spot but I also recently heard THursday. sounds like its going to get pushed though since you say D1 is totally empty. I hope its the 12th, it's a total cluster F at the warehouse and Flex drivers are losing money.


----------



## Glamour&Excess SD (Feb 26, 2017)

Wow! I learned a lot. Thanks for the information. I'm surprised you guys don't have any same day deliveries. We got same day delivery on January 25th. And since then there had been shifts available consistently. The majority of our shifts are 11:30, 12:30, 5:30, and 6 pm. Although right after we got same day packages there was mid day shifts popping up. I'm assuming you guys just have 11:30,12:30, 5:30, and 6?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Glamour&Excess SD said:


> Wow! I learned a lot. Thanks for the information. I'm surprised you guys don't have any same day deliveries. We got same day delivery on January 25th. And since then there had been shifts available consistently. The majority of our shifts are 11:30, 12:30, 5:30, and 6 pm. Although right after we got same day packages there was mid day shifts popping up. I'm assuming you guys just have 11:30,12:30, 5:30, and 6?


Not exactly, we get morning blocks starting at 830 9 930. and if its busy enough possible after noon blocks but usually never later than a 4pm start time. We only just started getting those night rides for the D1 same days since you were flooded. I wont take them.


----------



## Glamour&Excess SD (Feb 26, 2017)

We NEVER have morning blocks. From what I understand the white Vans do the morning blocks. How hard is it for you to get two blocks during the same day? Are you ever able to schedule two back-to-back blocks?


----------



## magmara (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for the info, very helpful. Hope to see DSD1 open for real in the next week.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

occasionally. Not much lately. Too many D1 vans horning in.


----------

